# UPDATE-No longer available 11 Month Old Golden Available In Tacoma, WA



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

AKC Golden Retriever 11 Month Old Male - NWsource Classifieds

I saw this today and it made me sad! I wish I had the space and time for another dog right now, but three dogs would just be too much. If they haven't already found a home, maybe one of you would be interested?


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

This breaks my heart!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

The poor puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jacksilas (May 26, 2013)

Mostly an outdoor dog. . . 

Demanding of attention and headstrong. . . 

What the _________________

Actually, needs love and understanding and a loving family and a soft bed and kisses.

Ahhhhh, makes me wish I could save him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sad*

That beautiful boy must be SO SAD living outside with no attention.
I emld. them the link to the Golden Ret. Rescues.
AKC Golden Retriever 11 Month Old Male - NWsource Classifieds


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I hope somebody on GRC who resides in the PNW will adopt him. They must be giving him up because he is so demanding of time and energy, more than they thought he would be.


----------



## Therese (Apr 4, 2017)

*11 month old golden*

I don't actually see the message anywhere, just people's responses -- can someone re-post it or tell me how to find it?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

The original post is dated from 2013.


----------



## rounak (Jul 28, 2016)

i cant separate my boy even for a min from me, i dont know how they kept him for 11 months and now want someone else to adopt him.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I updated the thread title, this is an old thread and the post on the site is no longer available.


----------

